# Oculus Alternative



## Sit55 (6. Februar 2017)

Hallo, mich würde ein Test zu dieser Brille interessieren. 

3 Glasses S1 Virtual Reality 3D Headset Review

Hat schon wer Erfahrung damit?

Danke


----------



## Maximm (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo Sit55,
ich denke das sich zurzeit keine alternative zu Oculus Rift und HTC Vive nicht Lohn, außer du hast bereits eine PS4.


----------



## Sit55 (13. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Antwort, aber die Spezifikationen klingen nicht schlecht. Ein Erfahrungsbericht wäre sehr interessant.
3Glasses S1 Blubur


----------



## Maximm (20. Februar 2017)

Die einzige und günstige alternative zur Oculus und Co. ist eine Smartphone VR Brille.
Für den einstieg sicherlich nicht schlecht, ich habe mit der Samsung Gear VR angefangen.
Hatte vorher bereits die DK2, die Rift war mir aber anfangs zu teuer und mit extrem langen Lieferzeiten damals undenkbar.
Würde dir aber als einstieg erst eine Smartphon VR Brille empfehlen, und auch mal zu sehen wie du mit Motion Sickness klar kommst.
Inzwischen gibt es sehr viele VR Brillen, da muss man erstmals die richtige finden, kann dir aber die Seite empfehlen Virtual Reality: Brillen fur Smartphone & High End★VR-World 2017
Die Rift macht mir jetzt echt viel Spaß, vor allem sind die Oculus Touch Controller ein Traum.


----------



## Sit55 (23. Februar 2017)

Mir sind die gängigen alternativen bekannt. Wäre halt nur interessant, die Alternativen abseits des mainstreams auch zu kennen. zumal die 2k auflösung der S1 Bulbur der vr-technologie sicher gut täte.


----------



## enta (8. März 2017)

Es gibt diverse Brillen die mit super tollen Eckdaten glänzen wie 4k/8k Auflösung etc.
In den Tests machen die aber bisher alle schlapp.
Schlechtes Tracking, billige lcd screen die schlieren ziehen wie doof, zu kleiner Blickwinkel etc.

Ich bin da regelmäßig am schauen, da ich rift und vive echt feier, aber lieber erst zuschlagen würde, wenn
die nächste gen mit besserer Auflösung um die Ecke kommt.

Bisher gibt es keine nennenswerten Alternativen.


----------



## Sit55 (15. März 2017)

auch sehr interessant: 
ANTVR II 5.5 inch 2K PC VR 3D Headset ( Desktop Version )-566.68 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## Daxtertricks (16. März 2017)

wenn du ein S7 hast dann kannst du eine Gear-VR von Samsung besorgen es gibt eine kostenlose Software die Riftcat heisst und mit der du VR spiele mit dieser Brille nutzen kannst


----------



## TheMan2017 (16. März 2017)

Ich glaube die Technik ist aktuell noch nicht so weit und alles was taugt ist momentan noch viel zu teuer. Ich würde wenn also erstmal bei Oculus bleiben.


----------



## ColinMacLaren (27. April 2017)

daxter2533 schrieb:


> wenn du ein S7 hast dann kannst du eine Gear-VR von Samsung besorgen es gibt eine kostenlose Software die Riftcat heisst und mit der du VR spiele mit dieser Brille nutzen kannst



Riftcat Vridge kstet 15 EUR. Ist zurzeit aber noch eine ziemliche Firckelei und laggy. Momentan wird aber ein kompletter Rework des Codes vorgenommen, ich bin gespannt wie es in 1-2 Monaten aussieht. Zumal mit Nolo-VR ja auch eine Roomtracking + Touch controller Alternative zu kommen scheint.


----------



## AdamJensen (27. April 2017)

Also für PC ist derzeit wirklich nur eine Oculus Rift oder HTC Vive interessant.
http://www.welche-vr-brille.com/produkte/oculus-rift/

Über die 3 Glasses S1 kann ich nichts sagen - Da habe ich persönlich noch keine Erfahrung. 
3Glasses S1 Blubur


----------

